# Found...Is This An Original Single Tube Tire???



## Talewinds (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I didn't find it as in free, I had to buy it, but I think it's an old-school single tube, yes?


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 18, 2011)

looks like it to me. good find. is it ossified?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

I found a pair of those NOS a number of years ago and sold them for a little over $450. The economy was different then.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 18, 2011)

The tire is not hard. It is harder than, say, a nice supple new tire, but it's surprisingly pliable. It does have a slight leak around the valve stem, but the stem is still attached fairly well. I could get those brass motorbike valve stem replacements.
I was considering selling the tire...
 *** Tire is SOLD, payment received***


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it semi plyable and able to hold air?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

...wow, by the time I finished writing, you were already making reply... I sent a PM and e-mail already


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes it is, I have never had luck replacing the valve stems.  Has anyone here?  Maybe slime would help...


----------

